# Snake in a basket - nothing exciting



## cagey (Apr 18, 2016)

How to fit an almost 2 metre inland python into a hanging basket.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 18, 2016)

It's amazing how small they can become when they curl up into a ball! Nice snake btw


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 20, 2016)

cute and funny. just make sure you take the right basket to your picnic, this one would probably leave some around you in shock


----------

